# Someone's trying to send me a message...



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

My neighbor across the street is having his front yard redone and they are making quite a bit of noise which is driving my dogs crazy and they are barking way too much. The last two days I've kept the dogs in the house, which made me a little nervous since I haven't left them alone in the house since I got Penny because they are destructive. The first day went ok, except Cash somehow managed to lock himself in the bathroom. Day two - not so great, I came home to find my shoe chewed up. Keep in mind, he had to open the closet door to get the shoes out! I think that someone is trying to tell me that they do not like being left alone in the house.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Nah, he just thought you'd like open heel shoes better.


----------

